# Has anybody tried Wrapify?



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Has anybody tried wrapify? Is this legit? 

If so, does it pay well?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

It sure looks like it pays well. and Uber driver doing 1,000 miles a week would get $265 - $450 a week if I'm understanding it correctly. Of course, Uber won't like it because they don't get a cut. As an independent contractor, I don't see how it's anybody's business. I would choose ads that the bar crowd would like if that's who you drive.
Here's the bummer: Today, we are not accepting drivers that also drive for ridesharing services like Uber, Lyft and Sidecar.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Here's the bummer: Today, we are not accepting drivers that also drive for ridesharing services like Uber, Lyft and Sidecar.


Really? Awww

Did they ever give a reason why?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

dizie said:


> Really? Awww
> 
> Did they ever give a reason why?


Nope. It's a shame. It would make rideshare profitable.


----------



## NFIH (Jul 26, 2016)

dizie said:


> Has anybody tried wrapify? Is this legit?
> 
> If so, does it pay well?


Did you read the FAQ?

_In San Diego, an average 25 mile Daily round trip commuter can expect to earn over $400.00 per month in a full wrap, and that's more than pocket change._

Make your own call.

LOL, what does this mean?

_For the app to accurately calculate your miles you will need to open it each time you get in your vehicle to drive and have it running in the front screen uninterrupted. _

Does it mean that, for example, if you take a phone call whatever miles you're driving aren't counted? What about alerts and other events that may pop up on the screen? Does that also invalidate miles driven?


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

NFIH said:


> Did you read the FAQ?
> 
> _For the app to accurately calculate your miles you will need to open it each time you get in your vehicle to drive and have it running in the front screen uninterrupted. _


Well that's incredibly selfish. People get calls on the road. Or at the very least, people use GPS and music apps on their phone while driving.

It's called a *multi-tasking gadget* for a reason. Now if that's true, they want it to be a single-task gizmo if the app is on lol


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Here's the bummer: Today, we are not accepting drivers that also drive for ridesharing services like Uber, Lyft and Sidecar.


Odd why they would exclude them, you'd think they'd be the best one for the market as some of us drive all around downtown and popular events for hours each day we're out driving.

And it'd be easier for pax to identify car "Yea I'm the car fully wrapped to look like a KitKat bar!"


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

*Can I be a ridesharing driver at the same time?*
Today, we are not accepting drivers that also drive for ridesharing services like Uber, Lyft and Sidecar.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

So, 3 years later, it looks like Wrapify is taking ride share cars. Does anyone know if Uber and Lyft says no?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Uber minimum vehicle requirements:



> No commercial branding


So the answer is "no" if you like following rules.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

I do and thanks


----------

